# My lab work



## chaotichealth (Jan 15, 2015)

Been off cycle for 4 months now.  By test levels are up before I ever did a cycle they were 120 now there over 200


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 16, 2015)

High chloesterol aye?.  Get on some clean eating and add garlic and more oats etc 
And take a shot a test will ya.  You arent on any test right?


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm looking to get on it next month.  I have an apt for feb 23. Unless I got the other route I can get in right aways my my current lab work but need 1500 up front


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 17, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> I'm looking to get on it next month.  I have an apt for feb 23. Unless I got the other route I can get in right aways my my current lab work but need 1500 up front



$1500 for lab work or trt clinic?   Thats robbery but its worth it in the long run if thats the only choice u can do there.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 17, 2015)

No $1500 a year for everything
  Test needles hcg alc pads


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Feb 23, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> No $1500 a year for everything
> Test needles hcg alc pads


Surely u can find a cheaper source? Pm me for a recommendation  on a great sponsor


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh just saw it was for the year


----------

